# TT Mk2 diesel or petrol?



## stuboyer (Mar 20, 2013)

It should be an easy decision...

Do I want economy but a higher purchase price or a less economical (more fun?) petrol for less money up front? 
I do about 16,000 miles p.a. about 10k is my commute which is a mix of country roads and town.

I'd be interested in peoples opinions before I take the plunge in August (when I give back my Merc diesel coupe).

What sort of combined mpg is achievable with a 2.0 petrol?

Any opinions welcome!

Stu


----------



## b davenport (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi stu, I have a petrol 2008 model I get 26 mpg to 28 mpg on short trips, on longer trips late thirties.the new 211 model are more economical. I had the diesel version over a weekend with stronic . I was getting 45mpg but only mid thirties when cold.this car was brand new so you would get better mpg when run in .The diesel is very quiet but at the end of the day it is more economy or more fun.The new 211ps has the same torque as the tts so does the diesel .the difference is petrol engines rev higher which I like.You will have to try both models to find out want you like,the mileage you do not over high so you have work out what best for you.?


----------



## AdeL (Feb 23, 2013)

The petrol models aren't particularly fuel inefficient, to me it comes down more that a light fun 2 seater (effectively) car should have a snappy fun petrol. Diesel imo is for wafting in big saloons


----------



## AdeL (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh, and hi, welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Would have to be petrol for me


----------



## Spooky1 (Mar 27, 2013)

stuboyer said:


> It should be an easy decision...
> 
> Do I want economy but a higher purchase price or a less economical (more fun?) petrol for less money up front?
> I do about 16,000 miles p.a. about 10k is my commute which is a mix of country roads and town.
> ...


I'm in the same dilemma really. I do 60 miles a day, id see my fuel bill rocket up if I get the petrol, diesel on the other hand and I won't see much of a difference to my current car (Golf 2.0 TDI).

Although I have not heard the sound of the Diesel engine yet, it may well put me off.


----------

